# Can I use these no driver devices?



## sw2wolf (May 21, 2012)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

>dmesg | grep attached
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
```

What are those no driver attached devices?  

Sincerely!


----------



## phoenix (May 22, 2012)

The <memory, RAM> entries aren't actually "devices", and can be ignored.

The <serial bus, SMBus> device should be accessible via:
`# kldload smbus`

Then, depending on the maker of the board, loading the correct driver from the following list:
`# ls /boot/kernel/*smb*`


----------



## sw2wolf (May 23, 2012)

It seems the whole system still works normally without *kldload smbus*.

*T*hanks for your answer!


----------



## Beastie (May 23, 2012)

I've never had any driver loaded for SMBus because I've never found any (FreeBSD) application that can use it on my machine. These applications only support specific motherboards and chips.


----------

